# افتراضي مستقبل النساء فى مصر بالكتالوج السلفى



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*


*




*لو وصل الإسلاميون للحكم.. على المرأة أن تبحث عن وطن آخر *

* الصورة   هذه المرة لم تكن كاشفة فقط.. بل كانت فاضحة أيضا.حزب النور السلفى يعقد   مؤتمرا عن «دور المرأة فى الحياة السياسية».. مؤتمر لابد أن تتحدث فيه   المرأة.. تناقش.. تعترض.. تتحدث عن طموحها وأحلامها.. عن أفكارها.. عن   تصوراتها للمستقبل الذى يجب أن تشارك فيه.. لكن من قال أن من حق المرأة أن   تتحدث فى حضرة الرجال.​*
*على  المنصة الرئيسية  جلس ثلاثة رجال: عماد عبد الغفور رئيس الحزب.. والدكتور  ياسر برهامى نائب  رئيس الدعوة السلفية - الرجل بالفعل هو محرك كل الأحداث  فى المشهد السلفى -  والدكتور حازم شومان.. لا مكان لامرأة إلى جوارهم..  وعندما احتج أحد  الحاضرين بأن المؤتمر للنساء ولابد أن تتحدث امرأة.. وطلب  أن تطلع أم سلمة -  لابد أنها امرأة لها شأن بين سلفيات الإسكندرية - على  المنصة لم يستمع له  أحد، وكأنه لم يقل شيئا من الأساس.​*
*تحدث  الرجال الثلاثة  دون أن يدعوا امرأة واحدة للحديث.. ليس لأن صوتهن عورة،  ولكن لأنهن فعليا  بلا قيمة بالنسبة للرجال، إذن ما الذى يمكن أن تقوله أى  امرأة تحضر المؤتمر  ويكون له قيمة، إنهن مجرد أداة يلجأ إليها السلفيون فى  حربهم المقدسة ضد  من يدعون أنهم علمانيون وليبراليون.​*
*ياسر  برهامى كان واضحا  فيما يريده، قال إن ترشيح النساء للبرلمان مفسدة.. لكن  السلفيين مضطرون  إلى قبول ذلك لأن القانون يرغمهم على ذلك، ولأنهم لن  يتركوا الساحة  السياسية خاوية لمن سيخربون الوطن.​*
*برهامى  أعلن منذ  البداية أنه لا يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة، وكان معترضا على  دخول المرأة  البرلمان، لأن هذا البرلمان يشرع ويراقب.. ومعنى أن تكون فيه  امراة أن تكون  لها الولاية على الرجل، وهو ما يرفضه الإسلام، فالرجال  قوامون على النساء.​*
*لكن  الشيخ السلفى  الكبير نسى ذلك كله أو تجاهله.. وراح يحرض النساء على دخول  البرلمان  والمشاركة فى الحياة السياسية.. لأنهن أصبحن ورقة رابحة، فمن  خلالها يمكن  أن يربح السلفيون مقاعد فى البرلمان.​*
*هل  يمكن أن نقول إن  هؤلاء يبيعون دينهم بدنيا يربحونها.. هل يمكن أن نقول  إنهم يريدون السلطة  بأى ثمن.. حتى لو كان هذا الثمن مخالفتهم لما يعتقدون  أنه صواب؟.. بالطبع  يمكن أن نقوله.. فنحن ننظر إلى أعمال الرجال  وأقوالهم.. وكلها تدل على ذلك.​*
*مشهد  النساء لابسات  السواد الصامتات فى مؤتمر السلفيين يضعنا وجها لوجه أمام  مستقبل النساء  جميعا فى مصر المسلمات قبل المسيحيات.. وصاحبات الأفكار  المتحضرة قبل من  سلمن أنفسهن لرجال التيار السلفى فأدخلوهن فى الحرملك  وفرضوا عليهن إقامة  جبرية.. لا مفر منها إلا إذا كان هناك حاجة لهن..  سرعان ما يعدن إليه بعد  أن تنتهي.​*
*المشهد  يضعنا أمام  مجموعة من المواجهات، المرأة حررت أصحاب اللحى من بين أحكام  التاريخ التى  لا تقبل نقضا أن المجتمعات التى تناضل من أجل الحصول على  حريتها، تخرج جنبا  إلى جنب إلى ساحات النضال، المرأة إلى جوار الرجل، لكن  وبعد أن ينتهى  النضال ينظر الرجل إلى المرأة التى شاركته النضال على أن  لها وظيفة أخري..  وهى العودة إلى البيت، ليس من حقها أن تحصل على أى مكاسب  من نضالها، يكفيها  أنه سيحصل على حقه وحقها.​*
*ما  حدث مع أصحاب اللحى  فى مصر وتحديدا شيوخ وشباب الجماعة السلفية أنهم  كمنوا فى بيوتهم  ومساجدهم، لم يرفعوا فى وجه السلطان الجائر أى كلمة حق،  بل عندما خرج الشعب  المصرى ليناضل من أجل الحصول على حقه وليطرد الحاكم  الظالم، حاربهم  السلفيون وسفهوا من خروجهم، بل وصموهم بالمعصية لأنهم  يخرجون على الحاكم.​*
*فى  ميدان التحرير نزلت  النساء.. شابات فى عمر الزهور.. ولم يهتم الرجال فى  الميدان لا بديانة من  خرجت، ولا أى شيء ترتدي، ولعل المصريين سيذكرون  طويلا مجموعة الشباب من  البنات والأولاد الذين جلس بينهم شاب سلفى يغنون  سويا أغنية محمد منير  «حدوتة مصرية».. لم ينظر هذا السلفى لأى بنت ممن كان  يغنى إلى جوارهن على  أنها سافرة أو ترتدى الجينز أو تغنى وصوتها عورة..  كان ينظر إليها على أنها  بنت مصرية جدعة خرجت بتأخذ حقها بذراعها.​*
*الآن  أتمنى أن ألتقى  بهذا الشاب لأعرف رأيه فيما فعله شيوخه بعد ذلك، هؤلاء  الذين رفضوا بإصرار  أن يظهروا فى برامج فضائية للحديث عن أفكارهم، لمجرد  أن من تقوم بالتقديم  مذيعة، وتصور رجلا ظل مختبأ فى جحره خوفا من أمن  الدولة، يرفض أن يتحدث مع  منى الشاذلى التى كانت تواجه جحافل النظام فى  برنامجها العاشرة مساء.. أو  يرفض الحديث مع ريم ماجد التى وقفت يوم جمعة  الغضب لتحمى المتحف المصرى من  اللصوص الذين أرادوا تفريغه.​*
*بالله  عليكم أيهم خير  عند الله.. الشيخ الذى تعاون مع السلطان ومكنه من ظلم  شعبه.. أم المذيعة  التى حاربت وناضلت ووقفت تعبر عن رأيها دون خوف لا على  حياتها ولا على لقمة  عيشها.​*
*المرأة  حررت أصحاب  اللحي.. لم تفكر فى لحظة أنهم يمكن أن يقفوا أمام حريتها بعد  أن يخرجوا من  كهوفهم.. لم تكن تتصور أنهم يمكن أن يصموها بالكفر  والانحلال.. بعد أن حملت  روحها على كفها من أجل حريتهم، ومن أجل أن يخرجوا  على الناس محاربين إياهم  وناعتين لهم بالكفر.​*
*فى  ميزان الحياة التى  أرادنا الله أن نعمرها فإن منى الشاذلى أفضل من ياسر  برهامي.. وريم ماجد  خير من أبو اسحاق الحويني.. وأسماء محفوظ تزن عشرات  الرجال من أمثال محمد  حسين يعقوب.. وإسراء عبد الفتاح تجابه مائة من أمثال  ​*
*حازم شومان.. فالرجال أفعال لا أقوال.. وهولاء النساء فعلن ما لم يفعله الرجال​*
*امراة على الكتالوج السلفى​*​
*1يضع  السلفيون ما يشبه  الكتالوج للمرأة السلفية، وبالطبع هم لا يرون خيرا فى  امرأة لا تكون  سلفية.. الكتالوج كما يتناقله السلفيون أن تتمسك المرأة  بكتاب الله وسنة  رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى حدود ما تستطيع على فهم  السلف.. ولا أدرى ما  الذى يمكن أن يحدث لو أن المرأة فهمت الكتاب والسنة  على فهم غير السلف هل  يمكن أن تكون كافرة مثلا.​*

*ومن  شروط المرأة  السلفية أن تلازم اللباس الإسلامى وأن تبتعد عن التشبه  بأعداء الإسلام،  واللباس الإسلامى الذى لا تسامح فيه لدى السلفيين هو  النقاب، وكل ما عداه  تشبه بأعداء الإسلام، وهو ما يعنى أن كل النساء فى  مصر سيكون لهن زى واحد  لا يختلف لا فى شكله ولا فى لونه.. الكل سيتشح  بالسواد.​*
*ولا أدرى كيف ستتصرف الجماعة السلفية مع المسيحيات والسائحات، هل سيفرضوا عليهن زيا معينا أم سيتركوهم يرتدين ما يردن.​*
*من  سمات المرأة  السلفية كذلك أن تحسن إلى زوجها إذا أرادت الحياة السعيدة..  فرضا الزوج من  رضا الرب، وأن تقوم برعاية أبنائها رعاية إسلامية، وينبغى  لها أن ترضى بما  حكم الله من تفضيل الرجل على المرأة.​*
*إذا التزمت المرأة بهذه المواصفات تصبح امراة سلفية صالحة.. وتصبح مكرمة لدى زوجها.​*
*لكن  هل الحياة التى  تحياها المرأة السلفية فيها تكريم، لقد ألح الدكتور حازم  شومان فى مؤتمر  الإسكندرية على أن الإسلام لم يجعل المرأة سلعة، مثلما حدث  فى الغرب الذى  جعل من المرأة سلعة فى الإعلانات والإعلام، دون أن يدرك  الدكتور أن تعامل  السلفيين مع المرأة هو الذى جعلها سلعة وليس الإسلام.​*
*فالمرأة  لدى السلفيين  ليس ضروريا أن تتعلم إلا بالقدر الذى يجعل منها ربة بيت لا  أكثر.. فدورها  فى بيتها.. دعك أنهم الآن يخرجونها من بيتها لتحقيق أغراضهم  السياسة فبعد  أن يحققوا ما يريدون سيعودون بها مرة أخري، ثم إنهم لن  يمنحوا حق الترشح  والمشاركة فى الحياة السياسية للنساء السلفيات جميعا..  فبعضهن فقط سيشارك  وبشروط.. أما الباقيات فليس لهن من عمل إلا إرضاء  الرجال وتربية الأبناء​*

*كيف تحولت المرأة السلفية إلى سلعة؟​*
*قد  يتعجب البعض من هذا  الطرح، لكن إذا سألت أى شيخ من شيوخ السلفية الكبار:  كم إمرأة على ذمتك  الآن.. لن يتردد أن يقول لك إنهن أربعة فقليل جدا من  شيوخ السلفية من يتزوج  من إمراة واحدة.. هناك دائما مثنى وثلاث ورباع..  وهو شرع الله لا يمكن  لأحد أن يعترض عليه أو يناقش فيه.​*

*كان  ما يمكن أن نعترض  عليه ونناقش فيه هو سلوك شيوخ السلفية ورجالها  بالتعدد.. إنهم يقبلون على  النساء والمتعة نصب أعينهم، لديهم هاجس يؤرقهم  من النساء، ولذلك يستخدمون  النصوص الإسلامية فى إخضاعهن دائما، وإبقائهن  على أنهن أقل من الرجال.​*
*إن  الله عادل ورحيم..  ساوى بين الرجال والنساء، لكن أنصار فقه الرجال  استخدموا من الآيات  والأحاديث ما يجعل الرجال هم الأعلون، فالمرأة عورة  فإذا خرجت استشرفها  الشيطان.. وإذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت  لعنتها الملائكة.. وفى  صحيح مسلم: إلا إذا كان فى السماء غاضبا عليها.​*
*كان  لابد أن يخضع  الرجل المرأة لسلطته وسطوتها.. فقال لها إنها عورة لا يجب  أن تتحدث ولا يجب  أن تخرج ولايجب أن تعمل ولا يجب أن تلبس ما تريده ولا  تعمل ما تريده.. كل  ما تفعله أن تتحرى كيف ترضى زوجها، وما الذى يحبه  فتفعله.​*
*ولذلك  كان طبيعيا أن  تتحول المرأة السلفية إلى سلعة فى بيت زوجها يستخدمها كما  يشاء، بل من  إخضاع السلفيين لزوجاتهم أنهن يبحثن لهم عن زوجات جديدات، ولا  تجد المرأة  السلفية غضاضة فى أن تذهب لتخطب لزوجها، فأهم ما يشغلها أن  ترضيه وتبحث عما  يمتعه حتى لو كان ذلك على حسابها.​*
*إن  ما فعله رجال حزب  النور من استخدام النساء سياسيا بعد أن كانت قناعاتهم  غير ذلك على طول  الخط.. دليل على أن رجال السلفية يحتقرون النساء ولا يرون  لهن قيمة إلا  بقدر ما يتحقق للرجال من منافع.​*
*وإذا  كان هذا هو حال  رجال السلفية مع نساءهم، فكيف يكون حالهم من النساء  الأخريات؟ وإذا كان فى  عرفهم أن من لا ترتدى النقاب عاصية وتصل بها  معصيتها إلى درحة الكفر..  والمرأة التى تعمل لا يرضى الله عنها.. والمرأة  السافرة ترتكب معصية حتى  تتوب.. برهامى وجه نصيحة فى مؤتمر الإسكندرية إلى  الصحفيات والإعلاميات  اللائى وصفهن بالكاسيات العاريات قائلا: «نحن نوجه  رسالة إلى الأخوات غير  الملتزمات بالزى الشرعى بألا يتبرجن تبرج  الجاهلية.. وهذه قضية واجب ونحن  نحب الخير للمجتمع، وهذا فرض علينا ولا  نستطيع السكوت عنه، ولا نستطيع  مجاملتكن علشان أنتم بتغطوا المؤتمر.. حيث  إن المتبرجات لا يدخلن الجنة».​*
*الأمر عندهم واضح.. فلابد أن تكون النساء جميعا على نسخة واحدة إذا أردن أن يدخلن الجنة​*

*أعداء الحياه ضد المرأه​*

*لم  يعرف ياسر برهامى  وصحبه شيئا عما حققته المرأة المصرية فى مجالات عديدة..  لقد سبقت بما فعلته  فى المجالات العلمية وربما الدينية ما قدمه رجال  السلفية للبشرية.. يتعامل  السلفيون مع المرأة على أنها جسد.. مجرد مفاتن..  من شأنها أن تفتن الرجال  عن دينهم، ولذلك فأول ما يفكرون فيهم أن يخفوا  النساء بعيدا.​*
*الشيخ  إسحاق الحوينى  لم يدخل قناة الناس منذ سنوات إلا بعد أن أخرج المسئولون  عنها كل النساء  العاملات حتى بنات البوفيه، كأنهن رجس من عمل الشيطان  فاجتنبوه.​*
*إننى  لا أتحدث عن  الحريات العامة.. فمن حق المرأة أن تعمل.. وأن ترتدى ما تشاء  طالما أنه ليس  مبتذلا.. وأن تتعلم بالقدر الذى تستطيعه وتطيقه.. وأن  تسافر عندما تريد  دون أن تتقيد بمحرم كأنها ليست ذات أهلية.. وأن تكتب كما  تريد دون أن  يتعامل معها المجتمع على أنها ناقصة عقل.. وأن تسهم فى تقدم  دينها دون أن  نصمها بأنها ناقصة دين، وهو حكم ساقها الرسول دون أن يقصد  إهانة النساء.​*
*لكننى  أتحدث عن الإنجاز  الذى حققته النساء فى معامل العلوم التطبيقية..  الطبيبات والمهندسات  والإعلاميات والمعاملات فى مدرجات الجامعة.. من دفعن  المجتمع إلى الأمام..  ما الذى سيفعله معهن السلفيون.. إنهم يخططون لفرض  سيطرتهم على المجتمع، وهى  سيطرة لن تكمتل إلا بعد اعتقال المرأة.. وسجنها  خلف أسوار من إرادات  الرجال.. وساعتها لن يكون أمامنا إلا أن نقرأ الفاتحة  على المجتمع كله​*

* الفجر ​*


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*المنقبات *
* 




*
* خلوة شرعية مع جوزها*


*



*

* عندما تقابل احد تعرفة*

*



*

* وايه كان عليكى ياختى متقعدى فى بيتك بالبانيو او فى الطيشت*


*



*

* ونعمة الحجاب من فوق الله الله ومن تحت يعلم الله*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لكننى أتحدث عن الإنجاز الذى حققته النساء فى معامل العلوم التطبيقية.. الطبيبات والمهندسات والإعلاميات والمعاملات فى مدرجات الجامعة.. من دفعن المجتمع إلى الأمام.. ما الذى سيفعله معهن السلفيون.. إنهم يخططون لفرض سيطرتهم على المجتمع، وهى سيطرة لن تكمتل إلا بعد اعتقال المرأة.. وسجنها خلف أسوار من إرادات الرجال.. وساعتها لن يكون أمامنا إلا أن نقرأ الفاتحة على المجتمع كله

*ربنا يرحمنا

شكرا للخبر أختنا الغاليه*


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*[YOUTUBE]3NH67ZOE754[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## staregypt (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الكل سيتشح بالسواد.
مصر كلها ستتشح بالسواااااد لان أيامها اللى جاية كلها سواااااد
شكرا على السواد.اقصد على الموضوع:fun_oops::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::bomb:


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*

*


*فريق كرة القدم النسائى 
*
*وممكن يكون الرجالى*
*حد عارف*
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Nmuxef2QRe8/SkwoLcKe1jI/AAAAAAAABRs/BRHk4FXEptY/s1600-h/image001.jpg​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذا سيكون حال المصايف والشواطىء*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*شىء يحزن....*


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحقيق الشخصية هكذا*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*او هكذا*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا مانع من الاختلاط
لكن
هكذا 
عن بعد
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*هكذا يكون الجلوس على المقاهى *
​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*هكذا ستمارس الرياضة*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*وهكذا تعمل فى محل كوافيرة*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*فى المظاهرات 
لا مانع*
*من المشاركة وطبعا بالشوم*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا مانع من ساعه لقلبك*​


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*واركب الفيسبه
هو
فى حد عارفنى
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## antonius (21 أكتوبر 2011)

...هكذا ستنتهي الفتنة...


----------



## BITAR (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا خلاص زهقت وهخرج من هدومى 


عادى
*












​


----------



## rania79 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *هذا سيكون حال المصايف والشواطىء*​


* دة بالفعل كان حال شواطىء الاسكندرية الصيف دة
جتهم الارف مالو البلد* ​


----------



## rania79 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *انا خلاص زهقت وهخرج من هدومى
> 
> 
> عادى
> ...


* هههههههههههههههه العبى يا العاااااب*
*صورك كلها حلوة بيتر ومعبرة اخر 77 حاجة*
​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

ايه اللى انا بشوفه ده 

ونعمه الادب والاخلاق 

من بره ................ ومن جوه يعلم الله

بس شويه خيم ماشيين

شكرااااااااااااا بيتر على الصور المعبره 

بجد اجمل تقييم ​


----------



## BITAR (23 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههه

شوية صور تحفة

فعلا النقاب هيزود المشاكل

عملا بمبدأ البلد اللى محدش يعرفك فيها


----------



## grges monir (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الايام الجاية دى هتكون لونها كحلى علىالبنات شكلها
ادعوا بنا يسترها هههه


----------



## Critic (24 أكتوبر 2011)

امة ضحكت من تخلفها الامم


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*احدث الاعلانات *​


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *احدث الاعلانات *​


*  ياوهوووووووووووووووووووى اوع تقول الاعلان دة ف مصر المحروسة:bud:*
​


----------

